# Always losing internet connection, help?



## Theresonly1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

Im always losing the internet connection but my connection on my router seems to be perfect. 
The situation is that i have 2 PC connected(WIRED) to the router where 1 is Xp, other: Vista!

Xp one is working perfectly fine always and is connected to the main port of the router...
However the Vista PC always loses connection every 1 -2 days. I reset the router each time where it solves the problem temporary and after 2 days or so its stops again 

*On the status icon it says: "network access: local only" when it doesnt have internet connection, normally with the internet connection it displays: network access: local access and internet"*

Router signal is perfect where XP PC can access internet but in VISTA when i pull up a web page it displays: Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage. (Nothing to do with web browser as i tried all types of web browsers - they all produce same stuff)

Note* Vista PC connected to 2nd port of router.

Help? Any ideas why this is?

I have some insight in me:


Is it because of the ISP im using? Using Orange at the moment, some people say thats crap but i dont know...

Is is because Vista PC is taken up 2nd port and not the 1st port therefore not getting enough signal??

Or is it because its VISTA? Some people say Vista is not that good overall?

Thanks in advance for any help...
Any help to solve it or why that is or what caused it would be grateful!

Cheers, Theresonly1


----------



## Tempset (Jun 11, 2008)

Theresonly1 said:


> I have some insight in me:
> 
> 
> Is it because of the ISP im using? Using Orange at the moment, some people say thats crap but i dont know...
> ...


----------



## Theresonly1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

Well, i'm sure that my PCs are connected to the right ports and not the WAN port.

My working pc (XP) is connected to port 1 where as, my VISTA one which had all the problems is connected to port 2 respectively. The other 2 ports are unused. 

So therefore i dont think its that problem, and now i still do not know where the problem is.


Could it be some setting to do with the PC itself? :4-dontkno

Any more suggestions on where it has all gone wrong would be great, Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## Theresonly1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks again for your reply.

I think that reseting factory settings doesnt really work for me. Ive tried that so many times but still happening.

In terms of fireware im not sure about that so maybe i'll give that a wee try. If it goes well it proves that the problem is to that with the router itslef.

But even more worst it could have been something to do with the phone line as my phone line is quite really old indeed.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------



## flamingice666 (Apr 8, 2012)

Is this already solved?

I have the same problem before but I found a solution for it.

If your connecting on a wireless network and it says that "Local only" But you are pretty sure that is you are allowed to access the Internet. This is the solution. I hope it works for you too. Because this one solved mine.

Let say your using Vista

Click the "Network" Icon
Click the Connection (e.g Linksys )
Click "View Status"
Click "Properties"
Double Click "Internet Protocol Version 4 (TCP/IPv4)
Click "Obtain an IP address automatically"

then disconnect your Network connection and connect again and thats it. You can now access the internet

this one works on Wireless or Wired connection


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm, sure some will benefit from your post.
This is 4 year old Thread and will need to close.


flamingice666 said:


> Is this already solved?
> 
> I have the same problem before but I found a solution for it.
> 
> ...


----------

